# Suche Beispielapplikation Heizungsanlage für Wago  Steuerung



## kat_pet_didel (12 August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin Anfänger was das Thema Wago und CoDeSys angeht (habe bisher eher Erfahrungen mit Siemens S7 über Siemens-Software und Moeller PS4). 

Eine Umbaumaßnahme (Austausch von alten Kieback & Peter Regler) steht im bei mir im der Arbeit bevor.

Ich möchte mir eine WAGO 750-841 aufbauen und mit CoDeSys programmieren und suche
Beispielapplikation Heizungsanlage für Wago Steuerung.
Meine vorhandene Heizungsanlage siehe Anhang.

Auf der Internetseite von Wago:
http://www.wago.com/cps/rde/xchg/SID-53EFFEF9-70A301BE/wago/style.xsl/deu-3862.htm
habe ich interessante Beispielprojekte (Anwendungshinweise HLK-Anlagen) gefunden, leider eine reine Heizungsanlage ist noch nicht vorhanden. 

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand ein paar Infos geben könnte. 

Danke.


----------



## Controllfreak (12 August 2009)

Musst Du nur den/die Heizkreis(e) regeln oder auch den Erzeuger oder ggfs. Pufferspeicher oder WW regeln oder ansteuern?


----------



## kat_pet_didel (12 August 2009)

Wir haben in dem Gebäude 20 Heizkreise die auf eine Ringleitung angeschlossen sind.
Wir möchten vorerst aber eine Steuerung zum testen umbauen. Diese Steuerung soll nur den einen Heizkreis regeln.


----------



## Controllfreak (12 August 2009)

Für die WAGO habe ich leider kein Beispiel, ich weiss das in der HKL-Lib von Sabo ein passender Heizkreisregler enthalten ist. Falls es nicht unbedingt WAGO sein muss, die SABO-Steuerungen lassen sich ebenfalls mit CoDeSys programmieren und bieten auch ein Touchpanel.


----------



## kat_pet_didel (13 August 2009)

Hallo 

Wir möchten schon bei Wago bleiben.
Im Haus haben wir par kleine Steuerungen mit dem wir gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Kennst du vielleicht eine Internetseite wo ich die Applikation Heizungsanlage für Wago downladen kann?

Peter


----------



## Controllfreak (13 August 2009)

Mit einer fertigen Applikation kann ich Dir leider nicht nicht dienen. Aber mit den Bausteinen aus WAGO und der Oscat-Lib sollte schon eine Menge möglich sein.

Im Grunde besteht Dein Problem aus folgenden Komponenten:

Heizkurve      (gibt es in der Oscat)
Zeitschaltuhr (gibt es bei WAGO schon ferig mit Visu)
Mischerregler (PID)
Pumpenansteuerung

und natürlich Ein- und Ausgabe


----------



## Holli1986 (5 Januar 2016)

Bin gerade über Google auf diese Seite gestoßen,

Falls jemand die Beispiele von Wago sucht, der wird sie hier finden
http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...ch_downloadsDe_labelǁsearch_downloadsDe_label

Ein kleines Video um die Funktionen darzustellen findet ihr hier. Dort wird auch gezeigt was für Biblitheken alles zu laden sind. 
http://www.wago.de/loesungen/gebaeu...g-klima-lueftung/uebersicht/index.jsp#1460435

Habe es noch nicht getestet, werde das aber die nächsten Wochen in meinem nächsten Projekt machen.


----------

